# Bulldozer bees



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

In my opinion. I'd leave them alone and setup a bunch of swarm traps. If they've been there for 10 years, they must be throwing some really nice swarms. Unless you have access to some very heavy tools and the knowledge to dismantle a rusty dozer. 
Better to catch some of there swarms than risk tearing them up.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263022-How-to-remove-a-hive-from-inside-a-D8
Here's an old thread same subject- I posted there how to get down a D8 belly pan if that's the way you want to go. If you can't start the machine raising the blade is going to be a job unless you have a backhoe or something to lift it with. Look in this forum for posts concerning CC Hogans trapping method, you could potentially get three or four starts per year by this method without hurting the donor hive.
Bill


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with the swarm traps. If it's been in the field 10 years there is not much chance of it moving to soon.


----------



## Goldprospector (May 17, 2012)

I have swarm traps around but no luck so far. I would not mind the starts, but I would like to raise bees from that queen. I guess I can try a trap out, but it seems that there would really have to be more than one entrance...Don't know for sure. 
I read about 11 pages of post trying to find the exact mechanics or the Hogan trap out... Does anyone have a specific link?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?266108-Walnut-tree-trap-out
Try this one, there is fairly good explanation there. Mr hogan is generous with information. If you ask him he will send info to you.
Bill


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Goldprosper... How about trying this link. Hogan himself. HA!! 

Contact me at, [email protected] and i will send you instructions and photos of traps in progress.

cchoganjr


----------

